
Show HN: Adios Corona – Practical information to fight the pandemic - etherio
https://en.adioscorona.org
======
etherio
Hey! I have been building this website with a small team of biologists to
provide useful and clear information on the practical actions we need to take
to diminish the spread of the pandemic.

We are continually adding content and are translating it into several
languages. If you can volunteer to help or have experience with this subject
PLEASE reach out!

